# CM Storm QuickFire TK Review



## chris (Feb 19, 2013)

I recently purchased CM Storm QuickFire TK. The main reason i go with this keyboard was smaller size. 

Price for this keyboard was Rs. 6799.00/- from  from FlipKart.com

*gallery.bizhat.com/data/6592/medium/2013-02-16_12_35_48.jpg
*gallery.bizhat.com/data/6592/medium/2013-02-16_12_41_06.jpg
*gallery.bizhat.com/data/6592/medium/2013-02-16_21_17_42.jpg

Since this keyboard have a different layout for arrow keys, DEL, HOME, END, PAGE UP/DOWN keys, it take some time to get used to. At the beginning, i have problems with using it. Now i am feel slightly better using these keys.

Keyboard support N-Key rollover and 6-Key rollover. If you change this, keyboard stop working until you reboot your computer. I don't have any use for this feature. So i set my to 6-Key Rollover.

*Cons*

1. Enter key on Number pad won't work when number pad is off. I used enter key when i need some quick typing or running some commands. When both hands are on keyboard, it is not a problem, but when one hand is on mouse, i always go for enter key on number pad. I hate this.. They should have made it work even if number pad is OFF. I never turn on number pad. If you turn on number pad on this keyboard, you will miss arrow keys, DEL, HOME, END, PAGE UP/DOWN.

2. There is no way to turn off backlit on arrow keys while number pad is off. This is not a big problem, just need to get used to red backlit on these keys.

*Conclusion*

CM Storm Quickfire TK have good build quality. You need to get used to new key layout on few keys. No enter key on numpad unless you have set num pad to on. Only usable if you are entering lot of numbers only data as keys like del, home, end stop working. Only purchase this keyboard if you want smaller keyboard and ready to learn new layout, if not just get TVSE Gold.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Review Chris 

After we change the key roll-over settings, can we just unplug the keyboard and insert it again, instead of re-booting the whole PC, try this method and let me know if it works 

Edit: Bought the TVSE Gold yesterday!


----------



## chris (Feb 19, 2013)

Abhishek Nama said:


> After we change the key roll-over settings, can we just unplug the keyboard and insert it again, instead of re-booting the whole PC, try this method and let me know if it works



It may work as it is USB device. It is difficult to reach back of my PC, so i will try later.



Abhishek Nama said:


> Edit: Bought the TVSE Gold yesterday!



Gratz on TVSE Gold purchase. I have only used it one month, it is great keyboard


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 19, 2013)

chris said:


> It may work as it is USB device. It is difficult to reach back of my PC, so i will try later.
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz on TVSE Gold purchase. I have only used it one month, it is great keyboard



Yes, that method may work, try it out. Thank you, I am yet to receive the KB as I purchased it through eBay


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice review. Are you sure it supports N-Key rollover? AFAIK N-Key only works on PS/2 keyboards.


----------



## chris (Feb 26, 2013)

SlashDK said:


> Nice review. Are you sure it supports N-Key rollover? AFAIK N-Key only works on PS/2 keyboards.



Feature says



> N-Key Rollover over USB
> N-Key Roll Over in USB mode means even the wildest key combos are registered perfectly.



CM Storm » Products: Quick Fire TK

Anyway i can test this ?


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 26, 2013)

Keyboard test software - PassMark KeyboardTest

That's how I tested the TVS Gold.


----------

